# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  ...littera scripta manet

## Alkimisti

ti kalova labirintet 
aq lehtësisht
si ti njihja kaherë

më kishe pritur
të kisha kërkuar
me shekuj

e ndeza zjarrin e madh
brenda teje
të digjesha i gjallë

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## StormAngel

Aut insanit homo, aut versus facit

Njeriu, ose eshte i cmendur, ose shkruan strofa(vjersha).

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Alkimisti

> Aut insanit homo, aut versus facit
> 
> Njeriu, ose eshte i cmendur, ose shkruan strofa(vjersha).



Unë i preferoj të dyja: edhe çmendurinë edhe poezinë. 
E para është privilegj që s'e ka gjithkush, e dyta është nevojë e brendshme.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## StormAngel

Nuk eshte lehte te jesh i cmendur ne ditet e sotme, konkurenca eshte shume e madhe.  :shkelje syri:  E njejta vlen edhe per te qenurit poet.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Alkimisti

koha lëshohet
shtigjeve të bardha të flokëve 

pritja më rëndon
me gjithë pakuptimësinë e vet

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## epidemia

> Unë i preferoj të dyja: edhe çmendurinë edhe poezinë. 
> E para është privilegj që s'e ka gjithkush, e dyta është nevojë e brendshme.



Shume  e  sakte  kjo  qe  thoni  ketu! Qe  te  dyja  kane  nje  alkimi  teper  individuale  per  t'u  kuptuar...ose  te  pakten  per  te  mos  u  keqkuptuar nga  te  tjeret...

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Alkimisti

mos ma thuaj asnjë fjalë
ta kuptoj fare mirë 
edhe qetësinë ndërmjet dy frymëmarrjeve

fjalët janë më të brishta se lulja nën breshër
prandaj hesht
dëgjoje vetëm bubullimën e zemrës sime

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Alkimisti

Amor animi arbitrio sumitur, non ponitur.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Alkimisti

më molis
trishtimi i gjethit të pavarrosur
të stinës së ikur kaherë

një erë gjithë shqetësim
fryn e fryn

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Alkimisti

me të rrahurat e zemrës
mas kohën ndërmjet dy takimeve 

as ditët as muajt
më s'kanë emra
për mua

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## StormAngel

Prej fundi deri ne fillim

Ad augusta per angusta 

(Ne vende te larta neper rruge te ngushta)

Ad captandum vulgus

(Per t`iu paraqitur turmes)

Ad eundum quo nemo ante iit 

(Te hecish aty ku asnje njeri nuk ka shkelur ose qene)

Ad infinitum

(deri ne perjetshmeri)

Ante litteram

(Para fjales)

Auribus teneo lupum

(Per vesheve mbaj ujkun)

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Alkimisti

brenda krahërorit tim
një univers i tërë rri fshehur
duke të pritur ty 
ta zbulosh

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Uriani

Mbaj frymën
Se qetësia ushqen
Zhurma na shtjerri dhunshëm dashurinë

Mbaj frymën
E bindu edhe vetë
Me lemerinë e gjethit që po bie

gj.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Anisela

> brenda krahërorit tim
> një univers i tërë rri fshehur
> duke të pritur ty 
> ta zbulosh


Ske frike nga shembja?

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Alkimisti

> Ske frike nga shembja?


Jo. Jam shembur kushedi sa herë por sërish jam ringritur. Çështje vullneti.



StormAngel & Urian,

ju falënderoj.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Uriani

Këputeni lulen, 
nëse nuk e këputni, 
ajo do të bie turpshëm.

(_carpite florem, qui, nisi carpitus erit, turpiter ipse cadet_ )

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Helena78

Brendas meje NJe zgaver e madhe Stalaktitesh..
Me gjakosen vetkenaqshem KUJTIMET...
Me grishet kraharori  dhe kapilaret e gjakut 
luajne simfoni gerthimash te stonuara...

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Alkimisti

prapë pas teje nisem
vetëm sytë 
le të flasin këtë herë

brenda syve 
nuk mund të fshehësh asgjë

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Alkimisti

Si duket nje pjate fluturuese ra nga qielli dhe u perplas per toke.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Alkimisti

E lus moderatorin qe t'i heqe postimet #19 - #22. Ju faleminderit.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------

